# September 2009 - Puppy Photo Contest - Vote Here



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

You can start voting now guys.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

how in the world do we choose!?


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

is there a maximum number of pics we can vote for ????


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There is just NOTHING cuter than a Golden puppy!


----------

